# Identify this rim?



## petergriffen (Aug 7, 2011)

Can someone help me identify this rim and its value?  I'm trying to get rid of it.  All I know is it's a HED


----------



## AngryHugo (Aug 8, 2011)

it looks like the Hed Jet 2000.  if I recall, that one is from like 1998 or '99.


----------



## Nick (Aug 8, 2011)

Looks like these people were paying about $600 for them new. 

http://www.roadbikereview.com/cat/wheels/wheelsets/hed-designs/jet-2000/prd_50058_2490crx.aspx


----------



## petergriffen (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks for the help, anyone want one for 100?


----------

